# U.S. Will Give Visa to Iranian President



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*U.S. Will Give Visa to Iranian President*

Mar 16, 10:42 AM (ET)

(AP) - The U.S. will approve Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's request for a visa so he can visit the U.N. as the Security Council moves to impose additional sanctions against his country for its refusal to suspend uranium enrichment.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just don't give him a diner's club card!


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a visa too.. 

Along with my Amex...


----------



## MarathonRunner (Feb 7, 2006)

For $800 he can leave as a licensed Mass. resident with a valid Puerto Rican SSN.


----------

